# At what age is a hedgie an adult not a baby?



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Title is self-explanatory,
Knowledge would be fantastic! Mom asked but I wasn't sure.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They are considered adults at 6 months and are usually pretty close to full grown then but can still "fill in" some after that.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I was just wondering that myself! Thanks for asking and for the answer!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you nikki!


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

hi - i just wondered whether this depends on species of hedgehog?
my father is an exotics vet and told me my hedgie (it is a European wild garden not African) is an adult at the age of around 2 years


----------

